# Any Fly fisherman know....



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

A shop in Ohio thats sells Amnesia fishing line?(Its made in the USA)
I know its widely used in Fly fishing so i thought i'd ask in this area first.

Im mostly looking for that line in BLACK...very popular over in the UK for carp rigs.

Thanks guys,

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

In case anyone wants some info. on this line to maybe try themselfs, look here for info:
http://www.sunsetlineandtwine.com/amnesia.shtml

I can find the COLOR i want on-line, but would like to find a local dealer instead.

Scott


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Riverrat, the Amnesia is often used by the Great Lakes "Chuck and Duck" crowd for salmon and sometimes steelhead. Not sure what part of the state you are in but I have never seen the Black Color, always the dark green, florescent green and the red.
In the Columbus area contact Mad River Outfitters, if not, Try the "Rusty Drake" in Dayton and in Cincinnatti, try Delemere and Hopkins Flyshop.

If none of those have or can get it for you, Try Cabelas online, if not then I would try heavy salmon shops like "Baldwin Bait and Tackle" on the Pere Marquette River in Michigan. This is the king of Chuck and Duck shops!

I can get you web links and phone numbers for all the places, just send me a PM and Ill get you what you need.

Salmonid


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man.....

Scott


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im curious why someone would use the Amnesia stuff for carp?? Its very abrasive resistant, but.. is thicker and has memory like a telephone cord!! and thats always using the 10-12 lb stuff, I cant imagine using heavier stuff, it would be like using 14 gauge wire???? Was this for leaders only or the whole casting line??

Salmonid


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I belive Gander Mtn. sells it in the flytying section. Later Matt


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I use heavier monos up to 20+ lb test for what we call "stiff rigs"....and "D" rigs..would take to long to explain.

Thanks for the info. guys,

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Pictures are better:
"D" rig, 





















long shank "D", 









mini "D" rig,











Thats just a SMALL sample of rigs that can be tied with heavy mono,

Scott


----------

